# Getting Conflicting info about Hawk HPS pads.



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Alright, i have a MK4 R32 and the general consensus says stick to OEM. however, a bunch of people also have recommended Hawk HPS pads and i almost got them but decided to buy cheapo pads and am paying for it now.

I daily the car and would say i drive quite a bit from MD to NJ on the weekends to visit the GF at school. (so gladd shes graduating soon) anyways, i want to know what the "brake forum has to say about Hawk HPS pads for Daily/ maybe Auto X a few times out of the summer.

I am also looking at the Akebono Euro pads, any thoughts? thanks


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

HPS are a great pad for what you're looking for. The dust/noise will be a bit more than OEM, but manageable.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

i thought the dust was less?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

HPS dusts less than stock pads.

I just don't like the cold friction of them in the winter time (feels scary until it gets some heat).

HPS will be more suited for the occasional auto-x compared to the Akebono euro ceramic


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Eh, could've sworn I remember more dust, oh well... running stuff like carbotech xp12 and hawk blue has kinda led me to give up caring about dust.


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would stick to OEM pads or aftermarket pads certified for sale in Europe (many aren't). OEM perform very well. HPS pads have lower friction at least when cold. You will have to step on it harder to compensate, pressuring the system above normal (OEM) and reducing your reserve. 

If don't want OEM then I'd go with Akebono Euro pads.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

STVR6 said:


> If don't want OEM then I'd go with Akebono Euro pads.


 x2. For a daily driver, and of your 2 choices, definitely Akebono Euro Ceramic.


----------



## ITB45 (Feb 27, 2008)

Only go with HPS if you track the car, and even then I wouldn't daily drive with them, I would swap them out for the track. They squeal like crazy on the street. 


For nice street pads, go with Akebono Euros, they are honestly the best pad I have ever had for street. Great cold, even better when warm, literally no brake dust. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Perhaps this should help your decision. Keep in mind Akebono is an OEM supplier (especially in europe) so they have a great deal of experience with dealing with brakes for many markets and many different types of vehicles. They also develop their own frictions.


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

ITB45 said:


> Only go with HPS if you track the car, and even then I wouldn't daily drive with them, I would swap them out for the track. They squeal like crazy on the street.


They don't squeal at all on the street. The cold is the only thing that makes the HPS a little hairy. When its like -30 you need to warm up the pads.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

ITB45 said:


> Only go with HPS if you track the car, and even then I wouldn't daily drive with them, I would swap them out for the track. They squeal like crazy on the street.


Are you sure you don't mean HP+ pads? HPS are fairly quiet and are too mild for the track for all but the most inexperienced beginner.


----------

